# Is it Legal ?



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Is it Legal to build a pond/moat around your home in Ohio?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't know but I bet there is a story behind this lol


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

its legal if zoning allows it and the bridge over it would be quite costly to say the least. I also would love to hear about why someone would love to do that....
I always told my wife that Id love to own 100 acres with 99.5 acres under water and the house on the rest of it. 

Salmonid


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Ang and I have been looking at houses and I told her that when we find our new home, I'd like to build a pond if the place doesn't already have one.
Well we found a place with 6.3 arces and the house looks a little like a small castle.With plenty of room to build a large pond, we started talking about where we would like to put one. The house is set far back off the road and right in the middle of the property, "lots of grass to cut" 
We both decided that we want the pond to run around the house completely, taking up most of the yard. Just not sure if it's legal to do, thinking about possible fire truck access? 
The place is in Beloit Ohio (Stark county) off of StRt 62, All by it's self, not much around the area. 
I figured when we're done, I could fish from any window in the place


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope the house is built on a slab. Just think about the basement when the earth around the house becomes saturated. Great idea but I would contact a reputable pond builder for an opinion as well as determining how good the drainage system around the house is and hwere it drains to.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

The whole property has a slight slope running towards the road. the house it's self seems to sit on a small hill, raised above the rest of the yard. I was thinking of contacting one of the engineers from the Army Crops of Engineers to come out and take a look at the place. I'll have to move the septic system to the back portion of the property. Not sure how the moat might effect the Well, or if I'll need to drill a new at the back of property also.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Well Capt. like said in the field of dreams,"you build it and we will come" ,lol


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> its legal if zoning allows it and the bridge over it would be quite costly to say the least. I also would love to hear about why someone would love to do that....
> I always told my wife that Id love to own 100 acres with 99.5 acres under water and the house on the rest of it.
> 
> Salmonid


My wife wants a lot of property too. She thought I was being unreasonable with wanting to put 20 acres of it underwater.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sounds nice, but moving the septic / leach field & re-drilling a well is very expensive. Also, how much will the drawbridge cost ??!!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

As far as the well and septic, I'm not sure how we will deal with those yet. Also not planing on a drawbridge. Looking at building a stationary one from the house to the driveway. 
We are calling the project " a surround pond ", Getting less crazy looks than using the word " moat ".


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

I believe U have to have the Army Corp approve it!!!!!!!!!!!! Also the local watershed district, & probably the local health & zoning boards. I have a 1/2 A pond in the front yard & I would never dig one in front if I could put in anywhere else! Many, many reasons not to have one out front thatU nprobably would never think of if U did not ever have one out front.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

In Clark Co., if I remember correctly, you don't need a permit or permission from anyone unless the dam is over a certain height (5' maybe) or unless you are blocking a stream (seasonal included) or gov't drainage. I was more surprised at how little red tape there was for ponds. 

I do believe that your property has to be accessible for fire and emergency vehicles for insurance reasons though. A culvert would be cheaper to install and maintain than a bridge.

I would think that the distance from the house would need to be the same as a the toe of a dam designed for a similar body of water.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Take a moment to think about all that is involved with ponds. Do you want to have the water right out the front window? You will have bugs, frogs, snakes, muskrats and other lovely critters that are drawn to an easy water source. Hows about waterfowl and their indiscriminate fertilizing of what's left of your yard? Is this all something you want right out your window surrounding the front of your house? A pond requires a lot of work with weed control and all the afore mentioned nuisance species. Are you sure you want all of this right out your front door? At least if you put it out in the corner of the property you can ignore it or get a little bit away from it for a few days. lol 

Also, if you do go the front yard route......I agree with Pondfinatic that a culvert would be a whole lot easier than an actual bridge. Drainage concerns would be great. You want to be darn sure it will drain faster than it will fill in a heavy rain event. Finally, it sounds like an extrememly expensive endeavor.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

It sounds extremely expensive....but EXTREMELY AWESOME!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You'll need to contact the city which where you reside. Guessing you might need a permit. As far as drinking and septic goes.... you can use pond water for drinking, bathing, washing clothes ect given you have the right filtration system (seen more people do this than have moats.... but I've seen them 


The septic is going to be an issue regardless. You'll have to find a way to pipe it into the leach field.. and you'll need the field down stream of the pond idealy. Expecially if you plan on drinking it!!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> . A culvert would be cheaper to install and maintain than a bridge.


But with a bridge you could do timed laps in your boat.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

heres an idea build your house on stilts put a hole in the floor and then you could fish all day and watch tv. hell you would never leave your house


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

A zoning permit may not be needed. Many zoning regulations have nothing in them about ponds. Check with the county health department regarding septic regulations before you make any changes. To avoid having to move the septic tank, just make the pond smaller in that section and install a culvert where the septic line will cross the pond. A drawbridge would be awesome, but a culvert would be much cheaper for the driveway. Would not have to be big. Just big enough for your biggest fish to pass through. The Army Corps would not be an issue unless there is already a stream or wetland there. The pond would not be considered a dam according to ODNR regs unless it hold 15 acre-feet of water and is more than 15' high. That would be a lot of water! As long as you keep the top of the embankment below your finished floor elevation you would be okay. The foundation of your house will not be an issue as long as your foundation drains are working and your sump pump. You may have trouble holding water in the pond because the foundation drains can artificially lower the water table around the house. I think the project is do-able without much significant added cost. The biggest concern would be if there is a required setback from the septic field and well. Check with the health dept on that. Send some pics when it's done!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks fo all the great info. I've been busy the last month plus, buying our new home in Doylestown, OH. No it's not the same place we wanted to put a mote around. not enough yard at our new place for a pond  . so that dream will have to wait. but it was a great buy and a nice area. thanks again for the imput, I'd still love to do it some day.
.


----------

